# errore nella compilazione di un pacchetto

## almafer

ciao ragazzi,stavo provare ad installare cdrdao quando installando una delle sue dipendenze mi è venuto fuori questo  :Crying or Very sad: 

>>> md5  :Wink:  Audio-Tools-0.01.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking Audio-Tools-0.01.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/Audio-Tools-0.01/work

>>> Source unpacked.

Checking if your kit is complete...

Looks good

Writing Makefile for Audio::Tools

Makefile out-of-date with respect to /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.0/i686-linux/Config.pm /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.0/i686-linux/CORE/config.h

Cleaning current config before rebuilding Makefile...

make -f Makefile.old clean > /dev/null 2>&1 || /bin/sh -c true

/usr/bin/perl Makefile.PL "PREFIX=/var/tmp/portage/Audio-Tools-0.01/image//usr"

Checking if your kit is complete...

Looks good

Writing Makefile for Audio::Tools

==> Your Makefile has been rebuilt. <==

==> Please rerun the make command.  <==

false

make: *** [Makefile] Error 1

!!! ERROR: dev-perl/Audio-Tools-0.01 failed.

!!! Function perl-module_src_compile, Line 34, Exitcode 2

!!! compilation failed

root@tashunka distfiles #

avevo come mirror ftp.unina.it/pub/sunsite/Gentoo

e mi dava errore 404,non riuscivo quindi a scaricare un pacchetto,ho modificato il make.conf,indicandogli il mirror di default e mi è venuto fuori quell'errore,ho provato a cancellare /var/temp/portage/AudioTools e ho riprovato,ma niente mi da sempre lo stesso errore  :Embarassed: 

----------

## enx89

l'indirizzo giusto è:

ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/Linux/distributions/Gentoo

ENx

----------

## almafer

grazie,ho sostituito l'indirizzo,emerge sync,ma il problema rimane lo stesso,capperina  :Crying or Very sad:  ,il bello è che due ragazzi nel forum linux di html hanno installato cdrdao per vedere se a loro funzionava e non hanno avuto errori

----------

## almafer

mi è stato consigliato di riemerger perl,questo è quello che viene fuori

root@tashunka chemako # emerge libperl

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-devel/libperl-5.8.0 to /

>>> md5  :Wink:  perl-5.8.0.tar.gz

 *

 * PLEASE NOTE: If you want to compile perl-5.8 with

 * threading enabled , you must restart this emerge

 * with USE=threads emerge....

 * Threading is not supported by all applications

 * that compile against perl. You use threading at

 * your own discretion.

 *

ci sarà mica qualche incongruenza nel settaggio di USE?

USE="X gtk gnome -alsa -kde -qt acpi avi bonobo cdr cups doc dvd encode ggi gif gpm java jpeg mmx 3dnow mozilla mpeg ncurses oggvorbis opengl oss png quicktime scanner svga truetype usb tiff xml xml2 xmms xv zlib x86"

----------

## almafer

sono uscito vincitore,in pratica avevo libperl installato e non perl,installato quest ultimo mi sono visto consigliare di eseguire

/usr/portage/dev-lang/perl/files/libperl_rebuilder

al termine ho dato

emerge gimp

emerge cdrdao

senza errori

----------

## almafer

ehm,stavolta ho fatto una grossa bischerata,ho formattato in installazione la partizione /boot in ext3,ma quando ho installato il kernel mi sono dimenticato di inserire il supporto per questo fs  :Crying or Very sad:  ,sparatemi,me lo merito.come cappero faccio adesso?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## cerri

brutta prova...

entra con il cd di gentoo monta le tue partizioni dove vuoi (esempio /external) fai un chroot e ricompilati il kernel.

Esegui il tuo bootloader, smonta tutte le partizioni e riavvia.

----------

## almafer

si lo so brutta prova,ma come parziale riscatto posso dire di avere fatto quello che tu hai detto cerri,arrivandoci da solo  :Laughing:  ,capirai che genio che sono  :Crying or Very sad:  ,adesso va tutto,grazie comunque cerri se non ci fossi arrivato il tuo consiglio sarebbe stato fondamentale  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

 :Wink:  sono contento di aver dato un consiglio al quale sei arrivato da solo!  :Razz: 

----------

